# New to SMF



## nocontest (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello Everyone.  I have been secretly reading this forum for quite some time and now coming out of the closet- I am a glorified smoking king (at least around these parts)

I've read the ecourse, modified my char griller, bought the rub & sauce recipe, upgraded the wothless stock temp gauge and been smoking ever since (a lot of venison, fatties, ribs, chicken even thinking of throwing my beagle "BJ" on the grill...

I have owned a SFB many years ago, recently I finally have settled down again-traveled through the USA on job assignments- and now have purchased a Char Griller Pro.  I've read and looked at many smokers and decided on this one. Here's her maiden voyage (after the intitial break in) of Smoked German Venison Suasage.  I am my worst critic and tell ya- this is some good sausage.  
I will post my now fully modified Griller later on - I am at work...

My question is this,  when may I have have the honor to become a member of the most respected OTBS????


----------



## monstah (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Glad you've finally come out of the shadows and introduced yourself!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, NoContest! It sounds like you already have a pretty good handle on the folks who hang out here and on smoking. Looking forward to seeing more smokes from you. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## freddyqu2 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.  Coming out of the closet is hard for alot of people.  Glad u had the courage to do so.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF! Looking forward to more of your QViews!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Regarding the membership in the OTBS, just takes time along with being helpful and posting some of that Q-view.    Hang around and help out for a while and people will recoginize and nominate you.


----------



## wilson (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome fellow CGP'r I see that you have the grate inverted in the cooking chamber 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . I can't tell by the picture but, did you lower the stack to grate level??
If not buy some aluminium smoke stack material, roll it up and stick it in through the bottom of the stack, adjust it to about 2 inchs of the cooking grate, It will increase your flu draft, and help even out temps. You will loss a lttle cooking space but you can always adjust it up or down as needed. 
Enjoy!
Ron


----------



## fat sal (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, No Contest:

Welcome to the tribe.  I'm a member of several Q forums, but this is probably the friendliest and has the broadest scope.

BTW...if you haven't yet posted the recipe for those German Venison Sausages, please do.  Deer season is upon us--and those babies look awesome.

Sal


----------



## placebo (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF NoContest
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Please tell me your from somewhere around Northern CA because that sausage looks REALLY good!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, NoContest.  It's not unusual to have lurkers on the site and more often that not, like you the sign up and become another extended family member.  As for that OTBS thingy-stick around awhile, make youself a valued member of the site and share what you know.


----------



## ron50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome NoContest -

Glad you decided to stop lurking and joined in. This forums all about caring and sharing. Nice looking sausages you got there! I love making sausages.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome don't get to anxious it will take time, and keep up the good wok.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Well hello there and welcome to the SMF, best source for smokin' stuff and then some. Looks as if you got a bit of BBQ luggage, which makes it all the better!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard NC, glad you joined us! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also have the CG (with many mods)... it is a work horse and pumps out some great Q... love it!

Great looking sausages!


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF and hope you keep tue Q pictures comming


----------



## richtee (Nov 8, 2007)

Hia No!  Glad to see ya join here..and glad to have you!   Some FINE lookin meat there. Welcome to the SMF family! Keep postin' Q-view and helping out where/when ya can. The Powers That Be within the OTBS are ALWAYS watchin' for talent!


----------



## gramason (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## triple b (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF from a neighbour in Canada!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF* from _another_ neighbour in Canada!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! I glad you came out of......... well decided to post finally.

Lookin' GOOD!


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 8, 2007)

welcome to the SMF. glad to see another lurker come out and join up. i lurked for like 5 minutes and joined.


----------



## pescadero (Nov 8, 2007)

Glad to have you.  always good to have another member.  Keep the photos coming.  We love to see them.

Skip


----------



## johnd49455 (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## rip (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------

